
Where to Score: Classified Ads from Haight-Ashbury - tintinnabula
https://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2018/03/14/where-to-score/
======
xxr
>Would-be bull fighter needs sponsor

Is this gay slang? Urban Dictionary's second definition[0] suggests something
like a "beard" (straight cover for a closeted person), but I would not be
surprised if it were someone who got a wild hair about becoming a real
toreador.

[0][https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=bullfighter](https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=bullfighter)

------
mgleason_3
More like classified ads pleading for kids to call their parents.

------
garethsprice
Looks like a fun read for $6.99 shipped. Something about that time seems so
wild and free - is it even possible to disconnect ("drop out") that completely
any more?

------
stuartd
"So now, less than five years later, you can go up on a steep hill in Las
Vegas and look West, and with the right kind of eyes you can almost see the
high-water mark—that place where the wave finally broke and rolled back." \-
Hunter S. Thompson, Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas

------
kgilpin
Don’t disappear from your parents. You have no idea how much it hurts them.

~~~
IAmEveryone
The ads are quite excellent at tackling the #1 reason I have ever had not to
call: avoiding all the why-do-nerver-call accusations.

Of course, this being the 60s, many young people probably had many valid
reasons to be angry. From what I gather, the “Greatest Generation” went on to
create the most self-satisfied, stuffy, racist and misogynistic societies
possible.

My father was kicked out for having a black friend, and my mother was told by
her professor that no girl was ever going to become a doctor at his faculty.
They met taking LSD somewhere in California, made a modest fortune, and only
ever went back to piss on a new grave.

~~~
coldtea
> _From what I gather, the “Greatest Generation” went on to create the most
> self-satisfied, stuffy, racist and misogynistic societies possible. My
> father was kicked out for having a black friend, and my mother was told by
> her professor that no girl was ever going to become a doctor at his faculty_

Well, before that generation, the black friend would be a slave or easily
lynched, and the girl wouldn't even get into the university (or be able to
vote).

So I really doubt the Greatest Generation itself created the "most self-
satisfied, stuffy, racist and misogynistic societies possible".

~~~
IAmEveryone
Yes-history arcs towards justice. I believe the 60s counterculture was mostly
a reaction to the “stuffiness” (and Vietnam), but that sentiment is a lot
harder to illustrate with examples.

